# On-One Inbred Build



## HovR (28 Jan 2015)

Bought an Inbred frame a few months ago after advice from members on here, and I'm finally starting to build it up, so here are some pics!






I was originally going to build it up with Rebas, but have decided to use a set of 100mm Epicons for now. Still a massive improvement over what I'm used to riding (~15 year old set of Rockshox Jett, elastomer forks). Might upgrade in the future, but I'm happy with these for now.

The bars are On-One's El-Guapo Ancho, nice and wide, on a On-One Ultralite 60mm stem. It all pivots nicely on an FSA Orbit MX headset. Bottom bracket is a HT2 XT unit. 

More pictures to come as the build progresses!


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jan 2015)

The inbred is a superb chassis.



Done and does me proud many many times over.


----------



## HovR (26 Apr 2015)

Finally finished the build today! Full XT drive chain, minus the left hand shifter which is Deore. Thinking of trying out 1x10 with a narrow wide at some point so the shifter might not stick around.

Deore brakes with lifeline rotors are sharp with good modulation. The XT shifts flawlessly, and the clutch mech is great at eliminating chain slap.

Still need to play around with fork pressures and rebound but initial impressions are good! Also have the option of extending it to 120mm which I think I'll try out.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (26 Apr 2015)

@HovR it looks great, good work!


----------



## HovR (26 Apr 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> @HovR it looks great, good work!



Cheers! Only had the chance to have a play about around town so far, but it seems to ride really well. Looking forward to taking it up towards Cann woods and Dartmoor!


----------



## Diggs (26 Apr 2015)

Great job! Looks like a bike that makes you smile as soon as you get it out for a ride


----------



## Cubist (26 Apr 2015)

That's a great looking bike!


----------

